# Alternanthera Reineckii - or something similiar!



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Does anyone have any experience with this plant? I'm planting another eclipse 3 and I want a more colourful plant aside from the same shade of green I have in my other eclipse.










I absolutely love the green and pinkish red colour of this plant, but from what I read it isn't the best for my low light tank.

If you suggestions for another more colourful easy plant let me know. Thanks!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Althernathera will need medium light for sure. Ludwigia repens 'Rubin' would become red towards the top of its stems. Unfortunately red plants need higher light set-ups and usually require the addition of iron. You could also try red cabomba (it will grow in lower light but will not be as red).

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

that's a pretty cool looking plant, too bad most of the nicer ones like that don't do well in low light. I have some Scarlett hygro in my 33 gallon that I'm getting lucky with for now as it requires higher lighting which I don't have at the moment. Like you I need something other than green lol, glad you asked this so I can see other options


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions. I might look into Red Cabomba. Though I am still tempted by the Althernathera 

I don't really want to resort to silk plants.

Other suggestions welcome


----------

